# How to post to photo of month



## CatrinaB87 (Dec 29, 2008)

Anyone know how to post pictures to the photo of the month contest? I clicked on the link "submit picture" but it didn't bring up anyway for me to actually upload a picture.


----------



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

I think you have to have a certain amount of posts to be able to submit a picture. ):
It's the same for me as well.


----------



## fastforty (Feb 7, 2012)

Pretty sure it's 25 to post a pic (shamelessly making my 25th post right now, LOL). I never see the contest, only the results. Had a good pic I wanted to submit last month, contest was nowhere to be found. Then *POOF!*, results


----------



## Dreamcatcher5 (May 15, 2012)

It's the same for me, and I've done WAY more posts than 25 :-(
I'm really confused....


----------



## CatrinaB87 (Dec 29, 2008)

Dreamcatcher5 said:


> It's the same for me, and I've done WAY more posts than 25 :-(
> I'm really confused....



The link FINALLY showed up for me!


----------

